# Wolff recoil spring #



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys. I am glad to find such a forum. I recently ordered the Wolff metal guide in and recoil spring. Also had to have the pin spring as well. Anyways. I got a 15# recoil. I now just realized that it is probably gonna want to jump out of my hands. I probably wanted a tighter spring, no? I just wanted it to be easier to pull back at first. I put all the springs and pin in. I haven't fired it yet. Way too cold out today. Should I even try firing this baby, or should I get a heavier spring? TIA

Forgot to add this is for my SW9VE..haha


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it is one that was in the group for your gun at Wolff, try it out. If it don't work springs are not that expensive to replace. Good Luck.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I will anyhow. I just figure the recoil is going to be way more harsher with a softer spring.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

As long as the pistol cycles OK with out the slide slamming back you should be all right. If you see it starting to peen on the slide rail or anywhere get some heaver springs. Good luck.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll just bring the stock spring with me when I go today. I am sure it's still going to be a luxury compared to what my friend just bought. AMT 45 acp backup.... Almost scared to shoot that thing hahha. thanks again


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

So. The primers were just getting dented lightly right off the bat. All FTFs. I threw in the stock pin spring and tried again. It fired ok and then it was reloading but not firing after cycling. A very small click came from the trigger and sometimes none. So if I pulled it back 1/2 inch just to cock it for the live round, it would fire that round. The best part is yet to be told. It fires 2 rounds auto real fast. I check the next round and there is a very light dent in the primer. Sketchy, I thought. So I changed the recoil assy back to normal and nothing changed. I am guessing there was some shmegma stuck in the pin location not letting it go back in after firing. I tore it down completely tonight and the pin did seem a little sticky. I cleaned and break freed everything. Seems to be behaving like it used to. We'll see this Saturday/Sunday...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Personally I like a heavier spring. I am less likely to smack the crap out of the frame and it seems (to me anyway) that the heavier spring allows for a tighter lock up when the slide is forward.:smt023


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

I ordered an 18 lb recoil spring. While I was bored I polished the feed ramp and the barrel tip. Looks nice!


----------

